# rns-e



## dhatwood (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm clear on the fact that an rns-e unit can be put into almost any allroad. my ? is how new of a unit can be put into how old of an allroad? what options will and won't work? dvd or usb maps? street(road)mph on map? i pod, sirius compatable? still play cd's?, revese camara? play dvd's?
steeringwheel contols?, center dash unit compatable?
i know that this is poberley explained on multiple fourms but can i get a complete explinaion in one place(here)?

side ? do allroads have a heated steering wheel as an option?
and how do you know which units with just a cursoury look have bose and which don't?

thanks all


----------

